# Query on average Solicitor fees for probate



## Jada (22 Jul 2008)

Myself and my sister are the beneficiaries of our mother's estate.
The estate consists of a very small amount of cash in the bank and a house (value who knows at the moment, previously 700-750 but nearer 600 now).

Both my sister and the solicitor are named as executors in the will and hence have had a meeting to discuss the will. The solicitor has quoted her 0.9%-1% of the estate as a fee for looking after probate or if possible he will try to charge a flat fee of 4,500 + VAT.

Are these charges reasonable?


----------



## MOB (22 Jul 2008)

Yes. Not dirt cheap, but certainly not high-end. It depends to some extent on what is included in the fee.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

It may be a little out of date but there's a relevant key post in the _Mortgages and Home Buying _forum relating to conveyancing work and charges.


----------



## dewdrop (23 Jul 2008)

does the fact that the solicitor is a joint executor prevent you from shopping around to see if you could get a better price. Things are not too busy in the legal world at present with  the collapse in property transactions


----------



## dazza21ie (23 Jul 2008)

dewdrop said:


> does the fact that the solicitor is a joint executor prevent you from shopping around to see if you could get a better price. Things are not too busy in the legal world at present with the collapse in property transactions


 
The solicitor has to consult with the other executor and beneficiaries regarding fees so shopping around is still an option, however, the flat rate fee sounds quite competitive. Not unusual for a fee of 3% of estate to be charged.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> It may be a little out of date but there's a relevant key post in the _Mortgages and Home Buying _forum relating to conveyancing work and charges.


Sorry - just noticed that this thread is about *probate *and not *conveyancing*!


----------



## Askar (23 Jul 2008)

However, there may be an executors sale of property as part of the probate. Should clarify if this is covered by flat rate quoted. Indeed, should clarify full scope of work for the rate quoted. If it is just making a tax return, submitting forms for grant of probate and distributing to beneficiaries after extraction of grant you are probably looking at 15 hours low end legal work (although if they know what they are doing it would be less than this), which is costing you €300 per/hour. If it includes a likely conveyance then I think it would be better value, since that could work out at up to 30 hours legal work.  Agree with previous posters - shop around!

I


----------



## Jada (23 Jul 2008)

Thanks so much eveyone. 
I will have a chat with my sister (the other exectutor) to see what she thinks.


----------

